# DropShot in der Strömung??



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

Klassischerweise setzt man das DS ja eher in strömungsärmeren Gewässern ein..

Ich will das mit schwereren Tiroler Hölzln zum abfischen im Fluß von Kanten und Rinnen einsetzen.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen/Montagetipss?


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Vertikal oder Schleppend?
Also gehst du dann die Steinpackungen, Gräben lang und lässt locker hängen, oder wirfst du aus und zupfst die Montage herein?

Habe mir so etwas mal gebaut. Aufbau gleich eines DS Systems nur mit stärkeren FC. Als Hölzl hatte ich ein 40g Gewicht. 
Funktionierte ganz gut. Fisch habe ich nicht damit gefangen, aber dies passiert mir auch mit allen anderen Montagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Geplant:
Werfen vom Ufer, Wurfweite 15 - 30 Meter..

Abfischen von Kanten und Rinnen längs mit der Strömung in der Art, dass die Montage oben eingeworfen wird und mittels hoch gehaltener Rute so viel wie möglich Schnur aus dem Wasser ist, um ein möglichst langes treiben entlang Kante/Rinne zu ermöglichen.

Das "Problem" mit anderen Kunstködern ist schlicht, dass man damit zu schnell aus der fängigen Zone raustreibt.

Problem 2:
Viele Hänger, deswegen das Hölzl....


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Starkes Hölzl (Gewicht nach Strömung) und passende Schnur und Rute.
Das geht doch wunderbar mit so einem Hölzl auf der Stelle zu zupfen und entsprechend lange im Spot zu bleiben. Musst halt das Bleigewicht anpassen.
Ich habe im Rhein an der Steinpackung mit 40g geangelt. Fand es "ok". Denke im Strömungsbereich mit Graben/Unterströmung könnte es etwas mehr werden. So 60-80g. Aber mit einer entsprechenden Rute (vielleicht sogar eine leichte Pilkrute) sollte dies gut zu angeln sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Reicht dafür die Aktion der gebräuchlichen DS-Köder, wenn man (hab ich ja so geplant) mehr oder weniger statisch angelt (wie auch von Dir beschrieben)??

Oder sollte ich da mal von meiner Kunstködervorliebe auf Fetzen oder Fischchen wechseln?


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Musst du den Fisch fragen, was er gerne an dem Tag haben möchte 

Ein normaler DS Shad, Fin S usw usw reicht aus um genug Randale unter Wasser zu machen. Gerade in guter Strömung flattert der wie nichts Gutes am Band. Wichtiger sind da die Farben als Reiz. Würde da die alte Methode anwenden (Wassertrübung) mit den dunklen/natürlichen und Signalfarben.
Was soll eigentlich dein Zielfisch werden? Barsch hält sich dort nicht auf. Und Zander ist wahrscheinlich am Grund festgesaugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Barsch hält sich da definitiv auf (gefangen mit Bleikopfspinner, regelmäßig) ebenso Zander.
Waller kommen vor, stehen aber meist mehr in der Strommitte.

Auch immer wieder mal Döbel und Rapfen.

Zander würd ich wollen, gegen Barsche hätt ich nix ;-))))


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Na dann..

http://www.rw-angelsport.de/Raubfis...-oxid-4.html?gclid=CJ6g2LCGwbICFYe-zAodGl8ApQ

Petri Heil beim Versuch! Und lass den Thread aufleben, wenn du es ausprobiert hast. Ist auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Möglichkeit lange am Spot zu bleiben und den Köder fängig anzubieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Was ich mich auch frage (sparsamer Schwabe):
Besser (teures) Tiroler Hölzl bei großer Hängergefahr??

Oder lieber von einem Schrotblei gestopptes Billigblei, um bei Verlust nicht immer gleich alles abzureißen, sondern nur neues Billigblei ran??

Verhinder ich also bei der Art zu angeln mit dem Hölzl mehr Hänger, so dass die "Investition" sich lohnt im Gegensatz zum schrotbleigestoppten Billigblei??


----------



## Simp (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

ich fische 20-40 gramm in mittlererbis starker Strömung. einfach ein birnenblei mit wirbel oder ein selbstgegossenes schweres ds blei nehmen, geht wunderbar. Köder = Fin-S #h


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Moin Thomas,

wir haben sowas ähnliches ne Zeitlang in der Havel mit Naturköder (Wurm, Fisch) auf Barsch und Aal betrieben. Es fängt Fisch.

Aber tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm das billigste Gewicht, daß Du findest...Du wirst Abrisse ohne Ende haben. Wir haben letztlich einen Dreiwegewirbel genommen...starke Hauptschnur von 0,35; daran als Seitenpaternoster ein 0,30er Vorfach und als Schnur fürs Gewicht (Muttern aus dem Schrott von Kumpels Vater) eine 0,25er.

Nich schön, aber billig und fängig.


----------



## Simp (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich mich auch frage (sparsamer Schwabe):
> Besser (teures) Tiroler Hölzl bei großer Hängergefahr??
> 
> Oder lieber von einem Schrotblei gestopptes Billigblei, um bei Verlust nicht immer gleich alles abzureißen, sondern nur neues Billigblei ran??
> ...



deine variante mit z.b. kugelblei (mit loch) und schrotblei als stopper sollte auch 1a funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*



> Aber tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm das billigste Gewicht, daß Du findest...Du wirst Abrisse ohne Ende haben.


Hab ich befürchtet, da das eh ne hängerträchtige Strecke ist.
;.-(((

Dachte halt, dass ich evtl. mitm Hölzl das ganze evtl. "drübertreibenlassen" könnte ohne zu viel Hänger zu kriegen..

Wollt das eigentlich heute noch testen - dazu musses aber erstmal regnen aufhören ;-(((

Daher dacht ich, einfach mal im Board nachfragen nach Erfahrungen als Alternative ;-))

Danke euch allen bis jetzt mal...

Und immer her mit weiteren Tipps...


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Moin Thomas,

ich habe Drop Shot in der Strömung bisher 2 mal ernsthaft am Rhein von der Buhne und vor der Steinpackung versucht. Fazit: Abrisse ohne Ende!

Egal ob Kugel, Schrotblei oder Stäbchenform - die Dropshotbleie setzten sich sowas von schnell fest. Da haste mehr Frust als sonst was.

Tiroler Hölz gehen bestimmt auch - sind aber m.M zu Auffällig und vorallem stehen die hoch. Gerade beim klassischen Dropshotten mit Stabbleiben, sorgt das finale umkippen des angehoben Bleies für einen Zusatzkick - denn der Köder wird ja kurz gen Grund gezogen, wenn das Blei umkippt.

Wenn die Stelle tatsächlich so unsauber ist (Denke mal größer Steinhaufen, Äste usw.) wirste eine Materialschlacht erleben.

Ne Alternative wäre vielleicht ein entsprechendes C-Rig. Ein 14Gr Bullet sollte def. nach deinen Aussagen reichen - dahinter kannste am Offsethaken (Hängerfrei) mit ca. 20-30cm Abstand nen Fin-S, Creatures, Krebse etc. anbieten und über den Grund zupfen. Dadurch das das Blei nun an gespannter Schnur kontrolliert absinken kann - müsstest du weniger Hänger haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

@ Fr33:
Ja, aber damit bin ich auch schneller wieder ausm fängigen Bereich - das Spiel mit C-Rig, Shads etc. treib ich ja jetzt schon, genau wie driften lassen von Bleikopfspinnern, 

Hab sogar schon nachschleifenden Twister an fast überbleiter Pose probiert (keine Hänger, aber auch kein Biß...)..

Deswegen wollt ich das ja mal mit DS testen..


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Wie gesagt - Testen kannst du alles. Das Problem an den ganzen Methoden ist, dass Blei gebraucht wird um dem Köder auf Tiefe und Platz zu halten. Und sobald man kurz den Zug von der Sehne nimmt, setzt sich das Blei sofort irgendwo fest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Ich seh mich schon Kiesel sammeln als billiges Gewicht........
;-((


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Das schlimme ist nicht mal das Abreissen ansich - sondern die Zeit, die für das wieder aufbauen der Montage drauf geht!


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Was reißt den ab? Das Blei. Also muss man 1 Knoten neu binden. Wenn man Hölzl fischt, dann sollte dies wesentlich besser Hängerfrei zu fischen sein. Alleine schon durch die Länge des Hölzl, was sich nicht einfach unter einen Stein klemmt! Und ein Fisch der in einer so starken Strömung steht, hat bestimmt keine Zeit sich noch 10 Sekunden den Köder mit Montage anzuschauen. Der wird in den Köder beissen und ab geht der Ritt.
Wenn man das Hölzl immer schön auf Spannung hält (ruhig überbleit) dann sollte die Methode herrlich funktionieren.


----------



## vermesser (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Auch ein Tiroler Hölz setzt sich in Steinritzen fest...die Hängerquote sinkt, aber es hängt trotzdem ständig irgendwo  ! Und die Dinger sind teuer!!

Ich würde es tatsächlich so wie damals mit ganz billigen Gewichten versuchen, die schnell und billig zu ersetzen sind...Steine, Muttern oder Dachdeckerblei. Das ganze nur mit einem Knoten oder einen Bleischrot festgesetzt...selbst wenn es hängt, hat man ein wenigen Sekunden neu montiert.

Was man auch nicht vergessen sollte...zumindest unsere Aale damals haben es öfter geschafft, das Blei noch nach dem Biss festzusetzen...es ist also von großem Vorteil, wenn man das Gewicht notfalls abreißen kann und den Fisch trotzdem bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Hmm, da werd ich mir wohl noch vieles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen müssen..........

Aber danke für die Tipps und Anmerkungen...


----------



## Kurbel (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247664
Da kann ich nur das empfehlen.Die Bleie kosten nur Zeit und man kann
es sich so bauen,daß die Montage erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

ich hab in letzter zeit häufig mit drop shot im rhein gefischt und wenn man nicht direkt bis in den vorfuß angeln, hielt es sich auch mit den abrissen in grenzen! aber vielleicht ist bei uns die bodenstruktur zw. den buhnen ein bisschen hängerfreier wie bei euch! mit stabbleien hab ich definitiv bessere erfahrungen gemacht wie mit runden, die bleiben doch noch öfter wo hängen!

gebracht hat es mir bisher zwar leider keine zander, aber dafür wenigstens ein paar schöne barsche...

Die Idee mit dem Hölzel find ich gut, sollt ich auch mal probieren!

und wegen der action der köder... die macht die strömung von ganz allein, bei mir kamen die bisse immer wenn ich die rute "still" gehalten habe...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Was reißt den ab? Das Blei. Also muss man 1 Knoten neu binden.


Auch nur wenn das restliche Vorfach nicht beschädigt ist. Außerdem ist bei kurzer Unachtsamkeit auch schnell der Haken irgendwo verhängt.



> Wenn man Hölzl fischt, dann sollte dies wesentlich besser Hängerfrei zu fischen sein. Alleine schon durch die Länge des Hölzl, was sich nicht einfach unter einen Stein klemmt! Und ein Fisch der in einer so starken Strömung steht, hat bestimmt keine Zeit sich noch 10 Sekunden den Köder mit Montage anzuschauen. Der wird in den Köder beissen und ab geht der Ritt.
> Wenn man das Hölzl immer schön auf Spannung hält (ruhig überbleit) dann sollte die Methode herrlich funktionieren.


"Sollte". Tut es aber nicht. Wenn man mit Drop-Shot in der Strömung fischt, bleibt man unweigerlich hängen. Egal welches Blei man verwendet und wie man es sich in der Theorie vorstellt.


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Ich habe bereits das Hölzl an der Steinpackung gefischt. Und es ging gut.
Man darf nur nicht den kontakt verlieren, dann spült es sich weg. Aber dies sollte klar sein, das Spannung auf der Montage liegen muss. Gerade im Strömungsbereich. Sonst bekommt man eh keinen Biss mit. Es sei denn der Fisch macht direkt einen FullRun.
Ich kenne aber auch nicht jede eurer Begebenheiten. Ich kenne nur meine, die ich damals vor Ort hatte. Und da ging es mit dem Hölzl sehr gut. Habe es allerdings dran gegeben und bin auf C Rig umgestiegen.


----------



## Franky (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*



christian36 schrieb:


> "Sollte". Tut es aber nicht. Wenn man mit Drop-Shot in der Strömung fischt, bleibt man unweigerlich hängen. Egal welches Blei man verwendet und wie man es sich in der Theorie vorstellt.



Das habe ich auch mehrfach leidlich erfahren müssen. Ein Hölzl ist kein Garant gegen Hänger an Steinpackungen und anderen Unterwasserhotspots. Auch wenn die Schnur im Zweifel weiter frei laufen kann, hängt das Blei selbst gerne unten fest und der Fisch ist mitunter weg (wie auch dann die restliche Montage).
Da sich seit ein paar Tagen mein "Gewässerrepertoire" um einige Kilometer Fluss u.a. direkt vor meiner Haustür erweitert hat, was ähnlich strukturiert ist, bin ich auch fleissig am Basteln und Ausprobieren. Des Rätsels Lösung ist leider noch nicht dabei...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Von welcher Strömung und welchen Gewichten reden wir hier?


----------



## Barbenspezi (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Mittlere Strömung am Buhnenrand mit 40g.
Im Strömungsbereich (wie oben bereits geschrieben) würde ich 60-80g nehmen. Bei noch stärkerer Strömung hat dies alles keinen Sinn mehr. Außer einem 1kg Stein, den man sich an der Montage mitzieht.
Wichtig für mich war immer, das es genug Gegengewicht gab und man das Blei gut hüpfen lassen konnte, ohne das es weggespült wurde.
Vielleicht auch zu schwer gefischt und deshalb keinen Fisch gefangen. Aber dafür Hängerfrei. Man kann halt nicht immer alles haben.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Die Buhnen die wir Hessen wir zu 99% am Rhein vorfinden sind nicht die tollen befestigten Buhnen, sondern wirklich Lange Steinhaufen die eben vor xx Jahren mal in den Rhein gekippt wurden.

So zerklüftet wie es bereits auf der Buhne - ich nenne es mal Lauffläche - aussieht, so sieht es auch unter Wasser noch aus. Je nach Buhne geht die Steinpackung ´"nur" 3m ins Wasser  - oder auch mal bis zu 5-6 Meter.

Einen Angeltag ohne Abrisse gibt es da def. nicht - ok mit Topwater vielleicht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Dann halte ich die Klappe. Meine Aussagen bezogen sich auf stärkere Strömungen wie sie hier an der Donau ~500m unterhalb des Kraftwerkes normal sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Mein momentaner Gedanke:
Stück 40er Fluovorfach für den Haken, daran ein Stück 30er Mono und das billigste, was ich an Gewichten kriegen kann..

Ich werde das aber auf jeden Fall auch mal antesten und probieren mit den Hölzln..
Aus reiner Neugier ob, und wenn ja, was das bringt...


----------



## Doze (20. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Gedanke:
> Stück 40er Fluovorfach für den Haken, daran ein Stück 30er Mono und das billigste, was ich an Gewichten kriegen kann..
> 
> Ich werde das aber auf jeden Fall auch mal antesten und probieren mit den Hölzln..
> Aus reiner Neugier ob, und wenn ja, was das bringt...



Ich gehe heute auch mal raus auf Drop Shot in der Strömung.

Ich benutze einfach einen Dreifach wirbel oben einfach die Hauptschnur dran einen ca 10-20 cm Langen Seitenarm mit dem Köder und für das Drop Shot eine schnur die leichter abreist mit dem Gewicht.

Ich melde mich dann nochmal.

bin auch am Rhein bei Köln unterwegs.

Doze


----------



## X_Viper_X (24. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Ich würde es lassen, oder mit schweren gewichten arbeiten. Der Fisch spürt halt den kompellten wasserwiederstand beim einsaugen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Bitte was? Beim Dropshot hat der Fisch beim Anbiss eig so gut wie keinen Widerstand... das ist der Trick dabei 

Der Köder wird nur vom Eigengewicht und dem Haken beschwert... das blei hängt anders als beim klassischen Jiggen separat!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. September 2015)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

und mitterweile schon dazu gekommen ....


----------



## Mutzenbacher (24. September 2015)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Nochmal kurz zum Blei:

ich nehme Patronenhülsen (.308/7,62x51) eine Büroklammer rein und mit Dachdeckerblei ausgegossen. Wer´s ganz edel will, giest halt einen Wirbel rein.

Ohne Hülsen habe ich schon einfaches dünnes Rohr so ausgegossen, wenn weg dann weg. Keine Form und schnell erledigt.


----------



## ulf (25. September 2015)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Hallo

Hat schon mal jemand versucht kurz unterhalb des Hakens noch ein kleines Bleischrot anzuklemmen. Bei Strömung ist halt kaum mehr vertikale Bewegung zu machen, weil es den Köder einfach nur mit der Strömung weg zieht. Da erhoffe ich mir, daß so ein zusätzlichen Blei da wieder etwas Spiel in die Richtung rein bringt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Polarfuchs (25. September 2015)

*AW: DropShot in der Strömung??*

Jetzt erst den Trööt gesehen...

DS in der Strömung funzt super...

Schrotblei benutze ich nicht bei DS, eher bei anderen Finessegerödels. Ach ja und Hänger lassen sich durch Schleifen massiv reduzieren!


----------

